# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Po "zotin" vetë dini gjë kush e krijoi?

## ALBA

Kemi lexuar dhe degjuar qe Zoti krijoi gjithesin dhe cfar do qe ekziston ne natyre.Po zotin kush e krijoi?Di kush ti japi pergjigje kesaj pyetje?

----------


## Wordless

... fantazia e njerezve

----------


## ABIGAIL

Perendia eshte Krijuesi!

A e di se cdo te thote kjo fjale?

Qe nuk mund ta krijonte dikush tjeter, sepse atehere nuk do te ishte Krijuesi i gjithckaje.

Thjesht, Ai ishte, ekzistonte, Ai eshte Perjetesia, Pafundesia.

Ne njerezit me kaq pak grame tru qe kemi duam qe te kuptojme gjera qe nuk mund te hyne ne trurin e njeriut.

Thjesht disa gjera i pranojme duke besuar, sepse nuk i kemi pare kurre.

Me respekt Abigail :shkelje syri:

----------


## Orku

E dashur Alba

Nese do te ndjekesh kronologjine e krijimit patjeter duhet te ndalesh tek nje burim pertej te cilit nuk mund te shkosh. 
Sipas gjykimit tend cfare eshte me racionale,  ti veshesh vleren absolute nje sendi pa gjykim dhe aresye apo te njohesh vullnetin e Zotit ???  Une mendoj se universi dhe krijesat jane teper perfekte per te qene konkluzion i pavetedijes.

----------


## iliria e para

Une jam ne dileme se kujt ti besoj, nje cifuti apo nje cobani analfabet?

----------


## ALBA

po pra dhe une kete desha te dij?Po ti Nuh paske pyetje me shume se sa une.. :buzeqeshje: ))

----------


## antitheos

pyetja eshte me te vertete interesante .

çdo pasoje e ka nje shkak qe ka ndodhur pak me heret keshtu vime deri te ideja qe duhet te kete pasur nje shkak te parë,besimtaret e marrin si justifilim zotin qe ishte gjithone i pavarur nga koha dhe hapesira .ky i fudit e beri shkakun e pare dhe te gjitha gjerat jane zhvilluar nga ai shkau i pare.

po pasi qe merret se se zoti ka egzisur "gjithmone " atehere deh mund te mendojme se diqka mund te egzistoje pa arsye ashu siq eshte pune a zotit.

pa me thuani pse materja nuk mudëka te egzintonte gjitmone ,
po e njejta materie atehere  dhe tash veq me pak ndryshime ?

----------


## SuNRiSeR

Do bej vetem nje verejtje te vogel ne fillim. Nuk ka pyetje pa pergjigje. Cdo pyetje ka nje ose disa pergjigje, tjeter pune ne rast se ne jemi apo jo ne gjendje t'i pergjigjemi. (Koncepti i ngulur thelle ne ndergjegje eshte armik me i  keq i se vertetes se sa genjeshtra)

Psikologjia e sheh zotin si perpjekja e njeriut primitiv per te exteriorizuar fuqine dhe potencialin njerezor qe ai nuk mund ta kuptonte dhe ta perdorte.
 Sot per shembull magjia moderne perdor kete potencial dhe jo invokacionet e engjejve dhe demoneve. Dhe me besoni qe funksionon.
 A. Crowley shkruante: " ...njeriu eshte injorant per sa i perket fuqise qe fshihet brenda tij, nga kjo rrjedh qe cdo limit apo kufizim qe ne caktojme eshte iracional dhe pakuptim..."

 Pra njeriu kishte nevoje per ti caktuar dikujt kete fuqi qe ai e dinte qe ekzistonte por nuk mund ta kuptonte se ku e kishte burimin. Zgjidhja per ti dhene nje forme ishte t'ia atribuonte dikujt tjeter. Per sa kohe qe nuk mund t'ia caktonte nje njeriu tjeter i cili gjithashtu kishte te njejten nevoje zgjodhi figura te paarritshme me fuqi pa limit dhe i materializoi duke i gdhendur ne dru dhe ne gur. Keshtu linden perendite e para primitive. 
  Me vone, duke evoluar dhe duke kuptuar nje pjese te potencialit te tij njeriu i hiqte perendive nje fuqi te cilen e realizonte dhe me forcat e tij dhe i shtonte dicka te paarritshme.
 Rezultati eshte Zoti qe kemi sot. 

 T'ju bej une nje pyetje.
 Ne rast se mjekesia do arrinte te sheronte te gjitha semundjet ekzistente ne toke a do t'i lutej njeri zotit per sherim kur te ishte i semure apo do te shkonte me vrap tek mjeku?

 Me pak fjale Alba per mua... Zoti u krijua dhe vazhdon te ekzistoje nga mosnjohja e njeriut se cfare eshte dhe nga nevoja per ngushellim dhe mbrojtje nga dicka me e madhe se ai. 

 Nietzche flet edhe per shume te tjera motive se pse njeriu kishte nevoje per nje zot. ( Lexo Human, all too human).

 Pershendetje S.

----------


## ALBA

Jam plotesisht me iden tende Sunriser,dhe kjo ka qen me kohe llogjika ime,dhe pikerisht e shtrova ket pyetje,por ketu ka shume vete qe nuk kan nje ide te njejte,por llogjika te con tek pergjigjja jote,sepse po te kishte realisht nje Zot,do ta perfaqsonte veten dhe sot sikur e "paska" paraqitur perpara 2000viteve,ku njerzit kan qen te pazhvilluar dhe kan besuar plotesisht .Por une nuk jam ne kundershtim qe te mos besojn ne ne Zot,sepse njeriun sikur e cliron dicka,dhe mban te pakten shpresa,dhe  nuk tregohet pesimist.Me respekt Alba

----------


## Orku

Po te marri te mireqene ate qu thua ti qe njeriu ka ne vetvete potenciale te pashfrytezuara dhe qe eshte e vertete atehere lind vetvetishem pyetja kush na i dha keto potenciale te cilat ne zotet e vetvetes nuk jemi ne gjendje ti aktivizojme dhe perdorim sipas deshires.

Eshte njelloj sikure te cohesh nje mengjes te bukur dhe ta shohesh veten mbret mes nje thesari te cilin ti vete nuk je ne gjendje ta krijosh biles as ta shfrytezosh plotesisht...dhe pastaj te thuash qe kjo u krijua vete.

Njeriu eshte kaq i nderlikuar dhe kur vjen puna ne nje pafundesi historie ai arriti te kuptoje elementet e formimit vetem para 50 vjetesh... a e kuptoni se llogjika, shkenca dhe vetedija jone jane akoma vjet drite mbrapa asaj qe ju e quani teoria e evolucionit.

Me fjale e tjera i bie qe ne e vetmja inteligjence e njohur e universit (sipas jush) te jemi nje tufe injorantesh perpara inteligjences dhe perfeksionit te krijuar nga materia pajete dhe pa llogjike.

Nuk dua te perseris veten por nje fizikant i pyetur per mundesine e krijimit te universit dhe jetes prej rastesise iu pergjigj.... nese dikush do t'iu thoshte qe fryu nje ere e forte dhe ngriti ne ajre njer grup hekurishtesh me te cilat beri nje avion a do ta besonit ???

Universi nuk eshte kaos por nje perfeksion ligjesh te cilat sigurojne ekzistencen e tij...e njejta gje vlen edhe per jeten ne toke dhe njeriun...por kjo nuk mund te jete kurre nje konkluzion i materies pa llogjike.

Une besoj dhe uroj qe njerezit te arrijne te sherojne cdo lloj semundje por ka dicka te cilen njerezit nuk do arrijne ta evitojne kurre.... Vdekjen.  Por une nuk jam prej atyre qe besojne prej frikes....une mendoj se njeriu eshte i afte te shohe te drejten pertej interesit.

Zoti ka derguar Profete ne cdo kohe dhe disa njerez gjithmone i refuzuan disa te tjere besuan....kush ju siguron juve se nese do te vinte nje profet sot njerezit serish nuk do ta vrisnin, ofendonin apo nuk do ti besonin.

----------


## SuNRiSeR

Orku!

 "Natyra ka sensin e humorit" ka thene dikur nje fizikant i njohur. Ne vertet kemi arritur sot njefare zhvillimi (e kam fjalen per zhvillimin intelektual), por kjo eshte pasoje e pervojes se akumuluar nder shekuj ne memorjen gjenetike te cdonjerit prej nesh. 
 Kur Darwin-i fliste per perzgjedhjen natyrore, midis te tjerave theksonte se nje gjallese "perdor" mutacionet qe kane ndodhur ne brezat paraprires per te perfeksionuar vetveten. Se si ndodh kjo gje ka shume hipoteza shpeshhere kontradiktore, por nje gje eshte e sigurt, rezultati eshte i dobishem. 
 Kjo "memorje" gjenetike ne psikologji njihet me termin instikt. Jane instiktet qe na drejtojne ne shume situata kur llogjika deshton ose nuk vepron ne kohen e duhur.

 Kjo "memorje" per te cilen po flas nuk do te thote se perdoret ne cdo moment te jetes se nje qenieje por vetem atehere kur shfaqet nevoja per tu vetembrojtur nga nje rrezik qe mund te coje ne zhdukjen e qenies.
 Shumica e kesaj nuk perdoret kurre dhe kjo eshte ajo te cilen une e quajta ne shkrimin e mesiperm fuqi potenciale e njeriut.

 Persa i perket faktit se njeriu nuk ka per te shmangur kurre vdekjen po te them 2 fjale.
 Eshte e vertete se ndoshta nuk do ta mposhte por e mira per njerezimin eshte qe vdekja te ekzistoje. pse?

 Raca njerezore ashtu si edhe cdo gjallese tjeter eshte ne evoluim e siper. Mutacionet vazhdojne te ndodhin ne cdo moment. Shumica e tyre jane te pafrytshme madje edhe te demshme, por llogaritet qe 1 mutacon ne 1000 vjet eshte i dobishem dmth eshte nje hap perpara ne rrugen e evolucionit. Si pasoje brezat e rinj jane me te evoluar se paraardhesit dhe kjo iu jep nje avantazh ne procesin e "perzgjedhjes natyrore".
 Brezat e "prapambetur gjenetikisht" nuk mund te konkurojne me ta, madje do te behen nje pergese per evolucionin. Natyra ka zgjedhur nje rruge (me te thjeshten) per te eleminuar kete konkurence. Dhe kjo rruge eshte VDEKJA.
 Nje brez pasi ka perfunduar detyren e tij ne evulucion duhet ti jape mundesi brezit te ri per te vazhduar me tej. Psh. ekualipti ose sekuoja te cilat jetojne rreth 500-1000 vjet paraqesin shume mutacione me pak se nje qenie si disa lloj insektesh qe jetojne me pak se 12 ore. Si pasoje pershtatja ndaj kushteve te reja te jeteses eshte shume me e veshtire per nje qenie qe jeton gjate.

 Keto jane thjesht principet e perzgjedhjes naturore dhe ndoshta nuk kam sjelle aq shembuj sa duhet por po te kesh ndonje pyetje mund te tregohesh me specifik dhe do mundohet te te pergjigjem sa me qarte.

 Pershendetje, S.

----------


## Orku

Une nuk e mohoj as perfeksionimin dhe as memorien genetike kuptimi i se ciles ne shume raste shkon pertej instiktit por asnjeri nga shembujt qe ke sjelle nuk shpjegon pyetjen qe te bera....si ka mundesi qe ne e vetmja qenie inteligjente e universit jemi kaq inferiore ndaj asaj qe ka arritur rastesia e materies pa llogjike.

Ne jovetem nuk jemi ne gjendje te njohim sic duhet veten, jo vetem nuk arrijme dot te shfrytezojme plotesisht potencialet tona, jo vetem nuk jemi ne gjendje te prodhojme asgje organike por nuk jemi ne gjendje as te kuptojme nje seri fenomenesh natyrore.... kjo do te thote se rastesia dhe materia dilkan shume me te afta sesa inteligjenca jone.

Nga te gjitha ekuilibrat natyrore qe sigurojne ekzistencen tone ne nuk jemi ne gjendje te kontrollojme asnje...atehere kush i kontrollon rastesia ????

Une mendoj se ata qe nuk besojne Zotin nuk e besojne jo per shkak te mungeses se provave sepse ata i atribojne natyres(materies) thuajse te njejtat fuqi (perjashto boten e pertejme) qe ne i atribojme Zotit, por aresyeja e mosbesimit qendron ne paaftesine per te pranuar dicka superiore ndaj vetes te cilen nuk e shohim.

Por kjo nuk vlen per cdo koncept.... te gjithe ketu besojne se universi eshte i pafund....kush e ka shetitur per ta vertetuar ???

Megjithate e besoni pa e vertetuar...ndersa kur vjen puna tek Zoti thoni jo.

A e dini ju se e gjithe dija njerezore prej dites se pare e deri me sot per dokumentimin e se ciles jane dashur mijera km² bibloteka miliarda libra, disqe, kompjutera, shirita , pllaka,memorie e cdo forme tjeter regjistrimi do mund te rregjistrohej ne nje kordon ADN 13 cm te gjate !!!! E pra une refuzoj te pranoj se ate qe nuk e arrin dot inteligjenca ime e paska arritur inteligjenca e materies vetvetiu.

----------


## SuNRiSeR

Atehere une po te bej vetem nje pyetje.

     Cfare thote bibla ose kurani rreth malformacioneve gjenetike?

     Si ka mundesi qe nga nje qenie e pandryshuar fizikisht qe nga dita e pare e krijimit te lindin qenie me kod gjenetik jo identik (psh. s. Dawn, Klineffelter, Turner etc.) Krijimi e hedh poshte kete mundesi e megjithate ato ndodhin.

    S.

----------


## ^VJOSA^

pash shume mendime  dhe pyetje te ndryshme ketu , dhe pothuajse cdo pergjigje del se Zoti eshte nismetari i gjithckaje...Di njeri po Zoti si u krijua ? kush eshte? ka qene ndonjeher njeri si ne?

----------


## rudo

pershendetje vjosa

ne qofte se me lejoni do deshiroja ti pergjigjesha pyetjes tuaj dhe pres mendimet e tua rreth kesaj ceshtje.

kam mendimin ne qofte se zotin do e kishte krijuar dikush atehere ate dikush do e kishte krijuar dikush tjeter e keshtu me rradhe. pra kjo do vazhdonte ne pafundesi por kjo smund te jete e vertete pra duhet te jete dikush qe ka eksistuar gjithmone(pa fillim dhe mbarim) dhe qe eshte krijuesi i gjithckaje dhe sigurisht krijesat e tij smund te kene veti krijuese(pos me lejen e tij) se prape do vazhdonte nje cikel .  
Kuran (57:3) Ai është i pari që s'ka fillim dhe i fundit që s'ka mbarim, i dukshmi dhe i padukshmi, dhe Ai është më i dijshmi për çdo gjë.  

megjithese kjo eshte e veshtire te konceptohet nga njerezit sepse gjithcka ne toke ka fillim dhe mbarim   por shpresoj qe pjese e mesiperme te te binde sadopak. 

(Kuran,Bekare  255). All-llahu - s'ka zot pos Tij. I Gjalli, Vigjiluesi. Nuk e ze të koturit, e as gjumi. E Tija është ç'ka në qiej dhe ç'ka në tokë. Kush mund të ndërmjetësojë te Ai, pos me lejën e Tij? Ai e di se ç'po u ndodhë dhe ç'do t'u ndodhë. Dhe asgjë nga dija e Tij nuk mund të përvetësojnë, pos sa të dojë Ai. Ndërsa pushteti i Tij përfshin qiejt dhe tokën. E nuk lodhet duke i ruajtur (mirëmbajtur), ngase Ai është i Larti, Madhështori. (Ky ajet quhet edhe "Ajetul-Kursij")

----------


## gladiator

Ruud.
Ato teorite e Kuranit njiheshin qindra vjet para Mohamedit nga Babilonasit apo Zoroastrianet.
Pse nuk thote Kurani , ne c fare viti e krijoi Zoti Universin ,kur e krijoi njeriun e pare ,dhe pse nuk krijoi vetem Token dhe Diellin por krijoi gjithe keto Galaksi dhe Yje qe nuk hyn ne pune.
Pra mos na tregoni PRRALLA me partizan ,por mundouni te jeni me serioz.
Thnx

----------


## Newhost

EJ MOS E SHIF VETEN DHE BOTEN NE KETE SITUATE QE JE TI.
KURANI ZBRITI PER TE GJITHE KOHERAT DHE JO VETEM PER KOHEN TENDE APO TIMEN.PRANDAJ PYETJA JOTE ME DUKET SE E GJETI PERGJIGJEN

----------


## gladiator

Pyetj ime ka kete kuptim .
Kurani eshte fjala e Zotit .
Tani si shpjegohet qe keto fjale te Zotit diheshin disa mijera vjet me pare nga rraca te tjera ,por qe ata nuk thoshin qe jane fjale te Zotit ?
Ku ta di une qe Profeti pasi mori keto te dhena nga libra te tjere ,tha qe mi dha Zoti .
Sikur te dhenat e librave fetare mos te dieshin me pare ,atehere do ishte ndryshe .
Gj t m .

----------


## Shiu

> _Postuar më parë nga gladiator_ 
> *Tani si shpjegohet qe keto fjale te Zotit diheshin disa mijera vjet me pare nga rraca te tjera ,por qe ata nuk thoshin qe jane fjale te Zotit ?
> Ku ta di une qe Profeti pasi mori keto te dhena nga libra te tjere ,tha qe mi dha Zoti .
> Sikur te dhenat e librave fetare mos te dieshin me pare ,atehere do ishte ndryshe .
> Gj t m .*


Gladiator, une ta jap mendimin tim, por ti mos me keqkupto. 
Me fjalet qe i the mesiper ti vec i vertetove fjalet e Kur'anit ku thuhet se Zoti ka derguar pejgambere shume popujve ne periudha te ndryshme kohore. Te gjithe ata kane perhapur idene e njejte, por ne forme dhe permbajtje qe i pershtateshin kohes, gjegjesisht shkalles se vetedijes te njerezve. Prandaj, nuk eshte e cuditshme nese disa gjera nga kultura te ndryshme perputhen. Por per shkak se ato shpallje me kalimin e kohes kane filluar te keqinterpretohen apo modifikohen, shpallet Kur'ani per t'i zevendesuar. Kur'ani nuk eshte shpallur per te thene ate qe nuk eshte thene kurre, por per ta dhene te verteten e pashtremberuar.
Ne baze te fakteve historike, Muhamedi nuk ka qene ndonje bibliotekist apo kolekcionar i librave, bile se paku ne kohen kur i ka ardhur shpallja nuk ka ditur shkrim-lexim.

----------


## gladiator

Mr Taho.
Mos ja fut kot .
Buda dhe Zoroastri nuk thane qe neve na foli Zoti.
Sepse ata nuk ishin FEMIJE kopshti.

----------

